# DIY 2x4 stand questions/concerns....



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

so main idea here, is that i wanted to finally build a stand/rack to hold different variations of tanks... and i have a wall in my basement/room already dedicated for said stand.

that being said, this wall is about 74" wide and im thinking about making the stand about 21" deep, and total of 3 levels persay, (top, middle, bottom). not sure on height.

question is... seeing as im thinking now of just doing 1 giant rack/stand......and being that its 74" wide.... do i need to center brace it?

i planned on sticking with this same idea, just different size and an additonal level.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/D ... iy_pt1.php

need to center brace or is it over kill?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

If you don't want to add a center brace, I would recommend using a 2 x 6 for the top framing pieces (where the tanks sit) instead of a 2 x 4. I think 74" is too long for 2x4s without center vertical supports.

Part of the problem with using a 3 tier stand is access to tanks for maintenance. The top row usually requires a step stool for aquascaping & fish catching and the bottom row can be difficult to siphon during water changes.

Remember to leave sufficient room between the levels for installing lighting and to allow you clearance to work on the tanks.

Do you have any idea of the size tanks you plan on using?


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

im not 100% sure on tank sizes. a 55 is definite, as well as probably 2 20L and a couple 10s.... i was gonna just do a 3 level 55gal stand, but then i was thinking, why not make it bigger to allow me to switch tanks out if i want.

but if i go with the 74" and have to use 2x6's, i may not have enough room to do 3 levels.... ahhh i hate making decisions like this lol. just trying to max out my space for possible tanks to come


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

You can also double up your 2X4's to save height because what Deeda says is 
very true. I need a stool to do maintenance on the top row, but chose not to 
start the first row any lower. You have to decide what'll work for you. I've done
8 - 9' runs this way without a center support that holds 30B's and 33L's.



















I also used the same design for my 6' racks. I think you're going to struggle to 
get three levels out of any tanks higher than 12-13".


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

prov, whats the height of your 6ft stands? (the ones in the last picture)

and the doubling up on the 2x4s might work better then 2x6's in my case, just because i have a low ceiling and not much room to work with.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

bump.

also, what type of screws should i be using? deck screws? 4in? 3.5"?


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

somewhat of an update....

i started building the stand.... final dimensions are gonna be 6ft wide, 21in deep, and overall height is gonna be about 50inches for the stand....

now im wondering.... what thickness of plywood should i use for the tanks to rest on (the top "shelf" is built wider and deeper then the 55gallon)?

or do i just add extra 2x4 supports so the tank edges rest that instead of doing a top?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's really a personal preference unless you are using acrylic tanks which need a fully supported base.

I prefer to use plywood for the shelves. If you have 2x4 supports spaced evenly in the 72" width, I'd use 1/2", which is really only 7/16" these days. This would also allow you to change tank sizes in the future without having to add any plywood.


----------



## liquid134 (Feb 22, 2010)

So, stand is coming along, hopefully to get most of it done today.... i have everything, just need to finish putting it together.....

but before i can put tanks on it... i need to waterproof it or at least seal the wood. whats the easyiest or at least cheapest way of doing this?

will just painting it be enough? or should i stain it? or just clear it? im really unsure...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can stain or paint the stand, whichever you prefer. I find that most of my water leaks occur on the plywood shelf and standing water or water that gets trapped under the aquarium, will eventually damage any painted or stained finish.

For my future racks, I plan on using rubber shower pan liner or vinyl sheeting on my plywood shelves. This will allow any spills to be easily cleaned up and prevent water from soaking into the plywood.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Deeda said:


> You can stain or paint the stand, whichever you prefer. I find that most of my water leaks occur on the plywood shelf and standing water or water that gets trapped under the aquarium, will eventually damage any painted or stained finish.


+1

If you go the stain route, make sure to seal with a topcoat of polyurethane. Some brands have incorporated both stain and poly into one step. I prefer oil-based because of it's durability. Water-based is easier to apply and dries quicker, but it's more susceptible to water marks and general wear and tear.


----------

